
Show HN: Bulk Airbnb Listing Photo downloader and converter from webp to jpg - helloiloveyou
https://front-flax.now.sh/
======
detaro
whats the use case for something like this?

~~~
helloiloveyou
Well today I had to manually download all pictures from my listings to sync
them with Booking.com and other providers like zonaprop.com And it's pretty
tedious to right click to download 32 images (for a single listing) and then
find a way to convert webp to jpg.

